# Can you put a ViP722K Hitachi HD in a PC ?



## albemarle_guy (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay guys I have a question that I am having some issues with. I have a ViP722k Reciever that I want to rob the 500gb Hitachi CinemaStar SATA HD out of. The model number on this thing is HCP725050GLA380. Okay the first issue I am comming across is that the BIOS is not detecting it. Second thing is that it won't detect at Bootup. I have tried booting up with a bootable disk and FDISK it. I have went under my windows 7 control panel and tried to manage the HD. I even went on to the Hitachi website and tried a RMA and it won't allow it refers me back to the supplier. I also downloaded thier Drive Fittness Tool and thier Drive Feature tool. Any ideas or suggestions in this matter would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk.com. :wave:

Just a point of usage convention, we use HD for High Definition and HDD for Hard Disk Drive. You may want to check out the "Acronyms" list linked on our home page.

Again, welcome.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Run Drive Fitness Test and see if it reports an error code.

With Drive Feature Tool, you can change auto spinup and energy saving parameters, as well as a few others.


----------



## albemarle_guy (Jul 18, 2010)

I am sorry I used HD instead of HDD. Okay well I used the drive fittness tool and the drive feature tool, but when they both get to the part detecting IDE Master on controller 3 they both freeze up. Any suggestions on what is causing this?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Use Search posts with keyword "hdparm -s0".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dumb question... but what is the end-game here?

It doesn't sound like you are trying to get any data off of it since you were trying to FDisk it... and I think 500GB drives are pretty cheap, so it seems like a lot of trouble to be going through just to re-use an old drive.

That said... why are you not using the receiver? Did it fail and that is why you are trying to re-purpose the hard drive? I'm wondering if so, it might be a bad hard drive was why the receiver failed.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The hard drive in a working receiver is worth much more than the the hard drive and the receiver seperated.


----------



## albemarle_guy (Jul 18, 2010)

Well the thing is that I don't have Satellite anymore. I switched to cable because of better service. That being said the box was a good box and worked. I just have no use for it anymore. I did however figure that hey I have a 500gb hdd here that should work why not use it for extra storage. I don't really need it too much, but I would like to use it if I can. What I mean is I am not going to spend money on something that I don't have to have. That being said I was just trying to get help if anyone has had this issue before or tried to do this before. That is what we are all here for is to help each other out in the spirits that one day we will need help ourselves. I know that giving and recieving help is the key to learning, and that without it we would cease to exist not only as individuals but as a society. Okay so if anyone has anymore ideas I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Why not sell the 722k for about $200? That will buy you a nice hard drive that works.


----------



## albemarle_guy (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you very much P Smith your answer was exactly what I was searching for. It worked perfectly and the HDD is working perfectly as it should.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I sure hope this wasn't a leased DVR.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

For the $200 you could sell the VIP722k for, you could buy 2 or 3 new under warranty 500GB SATA hard drives, plus allowing someone else to enjoy watching HD on Dish Network.

Parting it out is a WASTE!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TBoneit said:


> I sure hope this wasn't a leased DVR.


Too late.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

albemarle_guy said:


> Thank you very much P Smith your answer was exactly what I was searching for. It worked perfectly and the HDD is working perfectly as it should.


Check your PM.


----------

